# VIP922 explain SLING to me



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

OK I'm thinking of getting a 922,but really don't understand SLING I know it allows you to watch you DVR on a PC, but to be honest I'm not one of those people cares to watch videos on my PC. What I want is the ability to watch my 922 content on any TV in the house. What would I need along with the VIP 922 to allow me to do this? Also is the new VIP922 remote a universal?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

The Sling technology in the ViP922 basically provides the same functionality that a standalone Slingbox can provide to any other STB/DVR/DVD/etc ... today. 

The primary functionality of the sling technology is to allow you to watch your receiver from your PC/Mac/Supported Mobile Phone, over the Internet, anywhere in the world.

There are ways to do this to other TV's in your house. The methods available today are 1) Hook up a PC/Mac to that other TV and watch, or 2) Buy a SlingCatcher, which is a STB from SlingMedia (owned by Echostar) that allows you to watch your Slingbox Streams, display video content from your PC to your TV over your LAN, and watch digital video directly from USB attached hard drives and thumb drives.

In the future there will be a new TV Sling Receiver called the Sling Receiver 300 which will allow you to pick up your Slingbox streams on another TV. Basically it's the SlingPlayer portion of the SlingCatcher but with HD support.


----------

